# Madame Janette- Aruba



## gretel (Feb 4, 2007)

Looks like MJ is the most popular restaurant in Aruba.  We're going for the first time this Easter.  Is there one really great menu item or are all of them wonderful?

What is your favorite menu item?


----------



## lvhmbh (Feb 4, 2007)

Whoooo boy Gretel!   You should go to www.visitaruba.com and ask that question and you'll get a ton of responses.  They also have a restaurant review section with a thread dedicated to MJ as well as other restaurants.  Everyone usually mentions their favorite dish.  If in a large party I wouldn't order the steak if you're picky about how it is done.  Mine was quite good but only medium rare and I'm a bloody rare person.  I did not send it back as we were a large party and I knew it would be disruptive.  The food there is excellent but my favorite is still Chalet Suisse.  JMHO, Linda


----------



## 2hokies (Feb 4, 2007)

I'll say mine is the Surf and Turf!  It came with creamed spinich, which I finished, and I do not usually eat my spinich (sorry Mom).  My husband had the Potato-encrusted Red Snapper which was also excellent!  Can't wait until we have another trip planned!  I'm sure you'll enjoy MJ!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 4, 2007)

The worst meal I ever had in Aruba was here. They took three meals off our bill (three of us had fish) and the one person who got pork (and why do that in Aruba??) had a delectable, amazing treat. Go figure!! Head down in April. I may try it again I think...


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 4, 2007)

Our Favorite restaurant!

http://madamejanette.arubahost.com/

DH LOVES!!!!
Le Filet Mignon a La Gianni Versace
A Tenderloin, cut in two halfs, topped with fresh spinach, Lobster Medallions and 
sliced Portobello Mushrooms and a of our Hollandaise



I LOVE
Carpaccio a la 'Rossini'
Paper thin sliced raw Tenderloin stuffed with Foi Gras,
served with selected Greens and sprinkled with
sweet Modena Balsamico Vinaigrette and Reggiano

and

Madame's homemade Lobster Raviolis 
Homemade, stuffed with Lobster, mushrooms, spinach and Ricotta sauted in sage butter
and sprinkled with Regiano 

and the BEST crab cakes I have ever had....

Janette's Crab Cakes
homemade, served with Chef's spicy island Aioli ​
DD had a great fish dish and her friend got 
Madame's famous Burgerloin, our Prime Tenderloin, 
cut in two halfs and filled with sautÃ©ed onions, mushrooms and cheese topped with a good dash of our sauce BÃ©arnaise​


----------



## johnmfaeth (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey Pat,

You're making me hungry with the pictures...

Hope this wasn't Versace's last meal.... 

John

7 days til the BBC....


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 4, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> Hey Pat,
> 
> You're making me hungry with the pictures...
> 
> ...


LOL, when I was posting the info I called DH over to see what I had posted - he said I should stop torturing him  

So I am making a pot of chilli to go wth our superbowl game watching but I would rather be at MJ!

or at BBC........


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Feb 4, 2007)

My favorite restaurant in Aruba as well!!

I highly highly HIGHLY recommend the Shrimp Casserole Du Chef, and I have heard the almond grouper is amazing as well.  I wouldn't know, since I always order the shrimp.  This year we're going for nine days, so we plan to eat there twice, so I may just try another dish!


----------



## chrisnwillie (Feb 4, 2007)

It's Lobster Thermidor. It is no longer on their menu, but if you ask them, they will still make it for you. It is to die for. I love MJ's. My favorite restaurant in all of Aruba!


----------



## lvhmbh (Feb 5, 2007)

I also had a bad evening there but decided to give it one more shot because everyone raves about it.  As I said, it was excellent and is on my list for the end of the month yea!!!!!!!!!  Linda


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Feb 5, 2007)

In 2004, we were disappointed with the meal.  Almost took them off our list, but decided to give it another shot.  Well, 2005 and 2006 they were the #1 meal we had all week, so they're on the list for 2007, lol.  Any restaurant can have an off night.


----------



## LDT (Feb 6, 2007)

The one thing we have had a couple times and is a great is the Almond Crusted Grouper.  The Center Cut Tenderloin is also a great selection.


----------



## shagnut (Feb 6, 2007)

Don't eat at Brisas Del Mar!! That's where Kelli & I got food poisoning. Shaggy


----------



## lvhmbh (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Shaggy!!!  I have never gone to Brisas as I remember when you got your food poisoning.  Linda


----------



## ELISABETH_NJ (Feb 8, 2007)

This is our fav. restaurant.  Hubby loves the Le Filet Mignon a La Gianni Versace.  He's old fav. was (is) the Losbster Thermodor.  Last time I had a Wahoo dish that the waiter suggested I switch fish to the Mahi Mahi.  It was excellent.  I think its one of their signature dishes also (both the Wahoo and the Mahi). Their salads are to die for also.  Just order 1 though...its big enought to feed 4!!!    Also make sure you get an outside outside table.  Even though there are no walls you still get get quite hot in the overhang area!


----------



## gresmi (May 20, 2007)

Ditto on the "go outside".




ELISABETH_NJ said:


> This is our fav. restaurant.  Hubby loves the Le Filet Mignon a La Gianni Versace.  He's old fav. was (is) the Losbster Thermodor.  Last time I had a Wahoo dish that the waiter suggested I switch fish to the Mahi Mahi.  It was excellent.  I think its one of their signature dishes also (both the Wahoo and the Mahi). Their salads are to die for also.  Just order 1 though...its big enought to feed 4!!!    Also make sure you get an outside outside table.  Even though there are no walls you still get get quite hot in the overhang area!


----------



## Glynda (May 21, 2007)

*Our experience*

We ate Madame Janette's in 2005 and loved it.  Ate there again last week and I was very disappointed in the surf and turf...each item was tough and tasteless.  Two others had lamb and thought it very good.  Another had almond crusted grouper and said it was dry and just "so so."  While it's a lovely place, I felt we were pushed in and out and the food was not up to what it used to be. (Not to mention that silly me wore brand new shoes and the heels were ruined slipping between the cracks in the planks. Grrrrr.....)
We all agreed that we won't be going back.  

The best steak I think I have ever had was as Chalet Suisse.  We had an Angus aged rib steak (it was a special and said "for big eaters" so we shared and still had steak and eggs the next morning).  

The pork roast at Cuba's Cookin' was also out of this world.


----------



## suzanne (May 21, 2007)

Hubby loves their Rack of Lamb. Thats what he orders everytime we go there for dinner. I loved the tornados of beef with the lobster medalions. It was awesome. I also liked the nut crusted grouper. Now I'm starving. Thanks you guys!!! If you visit the Aruba BBS, One of the Owners also posts there occasionally.  He is a really neat person. 

Suzanne


----------



## gretel (May 22, 2007)

*Update*

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions.  We did go and thorougly enjoyed our dinners. The almond crusted grouper was outstanding!  My sons had the steak (cooked without a lot of extras for young kids) and it was perfect--tender and juicy!  Service was excellent as well.  I will definitely return (lobster thermidor, crab cakes, salads, mahi...yum!)


----------

